# Prob mit TCP IP



## Neo Argos (1. Januar 2003)

Ich habe w2k und meine TCP/IP verbindung wird blokiert, von einer aktiven Unix Druckerverbindung.
Kann das Protokoll weder deaktivieren noch deinstallieren!
Wie kann ich diese Vebindung deaktivieren damit TCP/IP wieder geht?

Ich bin absolut ratlos da deshalb ein Grosteil des Netzwerkes nicht geht.


----------



## Rettungsdackel (5. Januar 2003)

versuch doch mal den dienst der unix druckerverbindung zu deaktivieren und dann das protokoll zu löschen

(drucker muß auch weg sein!)


----------



## Neo Argos (7. Januar 2003)

Das ist es ja eben wen ich wüste wo!
habe nemlich schon alles durchsucht und keine Unix Druckerverbindungs Protokoll gefunden.

Drucker? habe keinen Angeschlossen weder so noch über Netzwerk


----------



## Rettungsdackel (8. Januar 2003)

was haste denn für ein betriebssystem?


----------



## Neo Argos (8. Januar 2003)

windows 2000
damit bin ich sehr zufriden


----------



## Tim C. (8. Januar 2003)

und nirgendwo im LAN hängt nen Drucker oder ne UNIX Maschine ?


----------



## Neo Argos (8. Januar 2003)

das ist es ja eben nein da ist nix rein garnix


----------



## Rettungsdackel (8. Januar 2003)

dann geh mal unter verwaltung -> dienste und schau mal nach einem unix treiber (auch netzwerk, ...)  und was dem ähnlich kommen könnte und deaktiviere ihn, oder/und du stellst erstmal alle druckertreiber aus, wenn du eh keinen im LAN hast

oder versuch mal die unterstützung für unixrechner (unix-client) zu  deinstallieren (vielleicht verschwindet der treiber ja gleich mit)

wenn nicht könntest du ja mal versuchen die verbindung komplett zu löschen und dann wieder neu einzurichten


----------



## Neo Argos (8. Januar 2003)

die unterstützung für unixrechner habe ich garnicht (soviel ich weiß habe mein windows regelmesig updatet)

Netzwerkprotokolle (mit unix stand nix drinne) sind alle off geht auch nicht

und ich kann die komplette netzwerkverbindung nicht raushauen weil eben diese UNIX-Druckerverbindung aktiv ist


----------



## Rettungsdackel (9. Januar 2003)

starte mal den server im abgesicherten modus mit netzwerktreibern und versuch dann die verbindung zu löschen

wenn net dann ohne netzwerk treiber (abgesicherter modus) und dann nochmal versuchen (wenn er überhaupt verbindungen anzeigt - weis i leider net)

das letzte was mir einfallen würde ist die netzwerkkarte ausbauen, neustarten und wieder einbauen (damit er die verbindung alleine löscht - weis aber nicht ob er sie danach wieder so herstellt - wär aber mal ein versuch wert glaub ich)


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

die druckdienste für unix sind versorgt unter systemsteuerung/software/windows komponeten hinzufügen und entfernen


----------

